# The Intuitive Impasse Phenomenon



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

In talking with other N-dominant people, I've noticed that sometimes there comes a point in the conversation where both people have a strong idea of what the other person is thinking, but don't want to say what's on their mind. Often it seems that both sides will edge closer and closer to the topic, but neither will make the leap of faith and state it outright. It seems like this happens most when someone has something to lose by speaking up.

For example - if one person(A) is going to ask another person for something (a service, a date, a favor, an opinion, etc), person A may beat around the bush enough to let person B's intuition figure out A's intent. Then, if B agrees, B will start doing the same thing, yet neither will ultimately commit.

I think this is related to not wanting to be blunt, yet not knowing a tactful way to broach a subject. 

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

I've noticed it, but I didn't think to connect it to the MBTI. Its more of a social game, it seems, where you're hinting without crossing any possible social lines.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, it can be scary to outright ask someone out for example for some people, so of course they would feel better if the other picked up on their hints and said it for them.

I agree, it is more of a social thing than it is an MBTI thing.


----------

